# Just when we thought we were done spending!!!



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Well the weather stopped us getting our garden sorted out this weekend (anyone got a goat you could lend us??) and as a result I spent a few minutes perusing eBay American site, looking at RV bits and bobs. Unfortunately I came across some beautiful leather captains seats that will look fantastic in Rocky and after making some enquiries about shipping them back to Blighty I went and bought them :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I am so looking forward to getting them now, can't wait... We will put up pictures when they are fitted.

Keith


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: VERY nice Keith!! Sure you'll ever get up from those wonderful seats?!! Wouldn't mind them in the HOUSE!! Ana x


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*SEATS*

HI keith
nice seats, ebay :roll: you just carnt help pressing the bid or buy button can you :roll: i have had that bug to do with 
motorhome bits :roll: :lol: :lol:

cheers saruman


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ana 
Well you cant have them for your house I'm afraid.... they are for Rocky :lol: :lol: :lol: and I havent even got them yet :wink: 
You are right Ray, when it comes to RV bits I do not have too much self control, bit like a kid in a toy store me :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

kands said:


> Thanks Ana
> Well you cant have them for your house I'm afraid.... they are for Rocky :lol: :lol: :lol: and I havent even got them yet :wink:
> You are right Ray, when it comes to RV bits I do not have too much self control, bit like a kid in a toy store me :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Keith


hi keith nice seats...do the swivel?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Money, money, money . . . good in'it :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

whens the fitting party

stew


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> whens the fitting party
> 
> stew


Dmn, you beat me to that one :lol: :lol: :lol:

Karl


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

So many replies, you really are a very nice bunch of people......
Well they dont swivel yet Dave because I havent fitted them (or even got them lol) but they will....

Money Vic, whats that then???? The little we have after "Gordon the thieving git" has taken most of it goes to good causes, like............. RV bits :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Fitting party mmmmmmmmmmmm Now that gives me an idea :wink: :wink: :wink: 
(and this time I will not leave the packaging around but will destroy all the evidence by eating it :lol: :lol: )

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice seats Keith! 

You'll need a bloomin' big jiffy bag to get them sent :wink: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Fitting party mmmmmmmmmmmm Now that gives me an idea :wink: :wink: :wink: 
(and this time I will not leave the packaging around but will destroy all the evidence by eating it :lol: :lol: )

Keith[/quote]

fitting party  ill not need to bring a cup then!!!! :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ok guys, the seats have landed.....
My Chrysler Grand Voyager is now full of grey leather seats in plastic bags :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I will start the fitting tomorrow morning and hope that the "standard 8 x 11 bolt pattern" really is standard so that my seat bases fit without too much messing around.....
I will of course take evidential photos and leave them littered around this site for all to see :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I wish it was light so that I could get started :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

its been light now for four hours so I assume they are all fitted LOL

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wish he'd hurry up, I wanna see pictures.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Come on Keith, get a move on. We all wanna see them fitted. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK all you impatient lot :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Here is a quick piccy of the seats fitted into Rocky!!!!
There are more in our album, so if you don't find pictures of motorhomes (or parts of them) to scary :lol: :lol: :lol: please feel free to take a look.
We think these seats look the business and love them......
Thanks for all your comments guys, see you all soon

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Super job Keith...they look the business!

So when is the new fitted kitchen and jacuzzi bathroom arriving? :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though...they do look good! :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Super job Keith...they look the business!
> 
> So when is the new fitted kitchen and jacuzzi bathroom arriving? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously though...they do look good! :wink:


Yip, I agree, they look just the job Keith.. what's the next spend.. ?


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

They look real cool
Can you please post the site you got them from


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*the new front seats*

What a good buy they were Keith! What next? I will have to have a good look next time we meet up. Hope you are all OK.  
Sundial


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Kieth,

They really do look the dogs, we like them a lot...I want I want I want..


Harold And Susan


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all for your kind comments, we think they are awesome :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We got them from an ebay store in the USA, and had them shipped over here.
Don't think they would fit in your Kon Tiki Harold, you might have to get an RV first mate :lol: :lol: 
What's next??? Well....................... I just got a pair of Hadley air horns... Tried them out with my workshop compressor and all the neighbours jumped out of their houses to see what was going on, so I think I shall be looking for a decent 12V compressor, tank and air switch next :roll: :roll: :roll: Never ends does it???? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If anyone can help me out with the air horn bits please let me know, many thanks again....

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You could try here :lol: :lol: :lol: 
www.ebay.com :lol:


----------

